# Bath Bomb Colorants



## dragonflyday (Mar 17, 2016)

I've searched the forum and haven't really found my answer... 

I've been exploring all kinds of colorants, La Bomb, Lake powders, micas...

Am I missing something with the La Bomb colors (FD&C dyes dispersed in glycerin)?  I have tried and tried to incorporate into my mixture and it always turns out speckled and "warts".

Micas...  Love the colors but it's a little messy in the tub to clean up.

Lake/FD&C powder dyes.... Love, Love these but so far I've only found 4 colors.  I've tried mixing... ewww...  

What do you use?


----------



## Relle (Mar 17, 2016)

I don't have any idea of the colours you are talking about, but use liquid soap colours for mine and they mix in quite well, no speckling.


----------



## dragonflyday (Mar 17, 2016)

Are the soap colors you use glycerin or water based?


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 17, 2016)

I pretty much just use the LaBomb colorants. I find that rubbing the mix helps disperse the colorants. My mixture is fairly wet though so that might be helping me avoid speckled bombs.  If I see any speckles in my mix, I just rub it together more.


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 17, 2016)

Last time I did it I used food coloring...


----------



## dragonflyday (Mar 17, 2016)

I sell mine so I can't use food coloring. I feel like I mix until my arms hurt i think maybe I'll try to mix it into my epsom salts first. I have a love/hate relationship with bath bombs. CP soap is so much easier.  Any other color tips?  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## cinnamaldehyde (Mar 17, 2016)

I use La Bomb colorants, and I sort of mash them into the melted cocoa butter/oil before combining with the dry ingredients.

I still end up with a few speckles but I mash, mash, mash and it combines.


----------



## Relle (Mar 19, 2016)

dragonflyday said:


> Are the soap colors you use glycerin or water based?


I don't think it has glycerin in it. It's too thin for that.


----------



## LadyWild827 (Mar 20, 2016)

anyone know what colors you can use to change the bath water but not stain your tub or skin?


----------



## cinnamaldehyde (Mar 21, 2016)

LadyWild827 said:


> anyone know what colors you can use to change the bath water but not stain your tub or skin?



The La Bomb colours don't stain the tub or skin, at least in my experience.  I'm not making crazy bright colours though.


----------

